# Postfix Debian



## 1989moni1989 (28. August 2010)

Hallo!

Ich möchte gerne zu Testzwecken einen Mailserver einrichten und habe dazu diese Anweisungen hier befolgt:

http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Pos ... einrichten

Soweit funktioniert alles was im Tutorial gemacht wird. Nur leider kann ich keine E-Mail nach außen (gmx) verschicken (so wie ganz unten im obigen Link beschrieiben) nur auf meine interne Adresse.
Ich verwende Dyndns (1989moni1989.homeip.net) und habe eine E-Mail an moni@1989moni1989.homeip.net gesendet. Diese konnte ich in Webmin auch lesen... Auf gmx geht nichts. Auch empfangen kann ich keine Mails von Gmx.

In der /etc/postfix/main.cf habe ich als myhostname und als mydomain folgendes angegeben: 1989moni1989.homeip.net

Wisst ihr was ich noch ändern muss?

Mfg
Monika


----------



## deepthroat (29. August 2010)

Hi.

Was hast du im Punkt "General type of mail configuration" eingetragen? Du müßtest "Internet with Smarthost" eintragen und dementsprechend deine GMX-Kontodaten eingeben.

Oft werden Mails von Freemail-Servern nicht akzeptiert wenn eine andere Email-Adresse als die des Freemail-Anbieters eingetragen ist. Du müßtest also als Absender deine GMX-Adresse eintragen (manchmal wird dies auch automatisch von den SMTP Servern so geändert).

Gruß


----------



## 1989moni1989 (29. August 2010)

wo finde ich diesen general type of mail configuration?

und warum muss ich da in gmx was eintragen? ich will von meiner eigenen domain (name@meinedomain.xx) was verschicken und mails da empfangen...

Ich habe etwas von einem MX-Eintrag gelesen. Wie mache ich diesen?

mfg


----------



## deepthroat (29. August 2010)

1989moni1989 hat gesagt.:


> wo finde ich diesen general type of mail configuration?


Wie hier beschrieben gibt es eine Konfiguration von Postfix unter Debian.

Du kannst diese Konfiguration auf der Konsole mit "sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix" aufrufen.


1989moni1989 hat gesagt.:


> und warum muss ich da in gmx was eintragen?


Weil es heutzutage kaum mehr öffentliche SMTP Relay-Server gibt die von einem x-beliebigen PC (noch dazu mit dyn. IP Adresse) Emails entgegen nehmen und weiterleiten. Die meisten Server erfordern eine Authentifizierung - sonst könnte ja jeder kommen...


1989moni1989 hat gesagt.:


> ich will von meiner eigenen domain (name@meinedomain.xx) was verschicken und mails da empfangen...


Wie bereits gesagt wird dies nicht von allen Freemail Anbietern unterstützt.


1989moni1989 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe etwas von einem MX-Eintrag gelesen. Wie mache ich diesen?


Dazu bräuchtest du eine statische IP Adresse.

Gruß


----------

